# HIGH DOSE NIACIN



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

So.. earlier today I read some articles on taking a high dose 3000mg to 9000mg of niacin split into 3 per day to treat mental illness. Anyways, I took 3000mg(6 capsules) an hour ago and it's the best thing I've ever taken in terms of relieving my dpdr. I'm primarily posting to see others opinion on niacin and go gain some knowledge on it as well. I am considering upping my dose to the upper limit of 9000mg. I can't find any articles on the overdose dosage.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

if this keeps working for u in a week, please post an update, hope all well for u


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting. I tried this for a while but didn't help. Did u get the niacin flush?


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

No niacin flush since I took the non flush kind. The only things I noticed were an increase in athletic ability and social fluidity. And a decrease in dpdr, more so dr. I should point out that these were all pretty short lasting.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Ah ok. Actually that is a lot. I got the flush but think I took something like 300mg. Let us know how it goes


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

The only time I was completely dr / d was taking high doses of vitamin b3 (nicotinamide) with other B complex vitamins. Apart from conventional medication. My doctor gave me the explanation of the case, vitamin b3 cleanses the body of the substances that would be the cause of the dp / dr.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes.. I now think it was just a placebo effect.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought some pharmacy grade niacin from a warehouse on the internet. I had read a study conducted at a local university which showed it to be effective in reducing cholesterol. But, 1/2 of the participants did not complete the study do to averse effects of "flushing". I remember thinking....those wimps. So I ramped up to a large dose of Niacin and things were fine until I forgot a daily dose. I just resumed the usual dose the following day.

As a result, I began itching....and scratching....and itching more and scratching more and things got out of control. I had set my ass on FIRE! I didn't have enough hands to address the intense itching that was permeating my body. It was horrible and I was in full panic mode. If it didn't slow down when it did, I have no clue what I might have done. Now, I take a statin drug. So much for home remedies. I would think Niacin has a valid use in the interrogation process. Who needs waterboarding, when you can induce flushing. Oh, I forgot to mention Gout. While on the Niacin, I had two episodes of gout in my ankles. This is a painful condition caused when the body's ability to dissolve niacin is exceeded. It can accumulate in joints and cause pain and inflammation. So I had difficulty walking for a few days with each episode of Gout. Never had another episode after discontinuing the niacin.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Jigoku said:


> No niacin flush since I took the non flush kind. The only things I noticed were an increase in athletic ability and social fluidity. And a decrease in dpdr, more so dr. I should point out that these were all pretty short lasting.


You should try taking the flushing one. Non-flushing lacks two essential acids: nicotinic acid and nicotinamide.

Non-flushing only has Inositol Hexaniacinate. The whole point of Niacin is those two components.

Source:

https://www.health.harvard.edu/newsletter_article/is-no-flush-niacin-as-effective-as-other-kinds-of-niacin


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Also I'm trying this as well but I'm taking Niacin (500mg) the flushing kind!

Day 1: After 15 min of taken it I got the flush everyone was talking about. It got pretty hot. My face was the color of a red pepper and my arms were really warm. The only uncomfrotable thing was the intitial onset of the flushing, since DP ppl uusally have anxiety, I, of course, was already overreacting, thinking it was going to do somethign bad to me. But I relaxed. 15 min later the flushing dissipated. I now feel pretty calm and sleepy, not sure if that is coincidence or not.

Will continue with 500mg. Will try to do it twice a day (1000mg) However I dont want people to look at me funny at work so I will try my best to do it twice a day.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Haha I took niacin once at work and people didn't know what the Fuck was going on! It looks like an allergic reaction. It did make me a bit calmer afterwards, but bit worth the embarrassment


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Day 3 almost over. I feel alright. Nothing major for now but I DID (haha, get it? Disassocia- okay I'll stop) notice some improvement.

Not sure if it is indeed Niacin or the combination of supplements I'm taking including Inositol.


----------

